# New Arrival 'Trench Style'



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

New arrival this morning 

A tidy, all original, vintage trench style watch dating from around 1900, I think.

'Gunmetal' finish with pinset mechanism & brass crown.

It's running & keeping good time on its back but stops when moved - hoping this will be sorted after a visit to Mr Burrage for service and cleaning.

A light cleanup should also reveal a nice decorative brass band on the bezel.

Love the hands, Roman numerals & red 'XII'.

I'd be grateful if anyone could offer any information about the movement, it's stamped 'EKB Swiss Made' & 'R'


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Sorry, I can't help you with any info on the watch but how does the pin set work? Do you hold it in when rotating the crown?

That seems the obvious answer but a little confirmed knowledge is better that guesswork I suppose.


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

I have a trenchie which is hall marked French silver, 1911. I'd say yours is perhaps a little newer, definately WW1 though and perhaps more for trench use considering its in gun metal...here's mine...










Mine has the red 12 numerals too. It's the borgel case which has a pull out crown and a screw off front to reveal the whole watch within. This was one of the early attempts at "sealing" or dust proofing a case.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Drum2000 said:


> Sorry, I can't help you with any info on the watch but how does the pin set work? Do you hold it in when rotating the crown?
> 
> That seems the obvious answer but a little confirmed knowledge is better that guesswork I suppose.


Thanks for responding D. Yes, you're right about the pinset :yes:

I've since found out that EKB was a brand owned by Fabrique d'Horlogerie Eduard Kummer of Bettlach Switzerland. They are more well known for making watches under the Atlantic name.

Cheers


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

levon2807 said:


> I have a trenchie which is hall marked French silver, 1911. I'd say yours is perhaps a little newer, definately WW1 though and perhaps more for trench use considering its in gun metal...here's mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response L. That's a beautiful watch you have there. Condition looks to be good too :thumbsup:

I've just acquired another trench style. A gold Dennison cased Waltham. The porcelain dial is a bit crazed but it's a handsome piece & the movement is nicely decorated....


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Fabulous looking watch. The movement looks exceptional!


----------

